# '01 a4 2.8 oil leak???



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

So ever since i've had this car and taken it somewhere for an oil change, they always tell me that it was low on oil. The most recent oil change I did myself. I noticed this when I was under there: 


From Drop Box
 

I'm a newb and don't know what this is, but it's on the left side of the pan and appears to be leaking oil? 

This is an image close to the back of the engine: 


From Drop Box
 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

